# Blueberry Upside Down Cake



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Blueberry Upside Down Cake*



Vegetable oil/Butter for greasing pan
1 ⅓ cup sugar, divided
3 cups Blueberries
2 large eggs
Finely grated zest of 1 large Orange or Lemon
⅔ cup orange juice
⅔ cup olive oil (not extra virgin) or sunflower oil
½ cup regular or instant Polenta
1 ¼ cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon salt

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and then line base of a 9-inch-square cake pan with baking parchment, and grease the parchment. 



Sprinkle 1/3 cup sugar over base of pan, sprinkle about 1/4 cup brown sugar over regular sugar and then cover evenly with blueberries.

In a large mixing bowl, combine eggs, 1 cup sugar and orange zest. Whisk until pale and thick. 

Add orange juice and oil, and whisk until blended. 

In a separate bowl, whisk together Polenta, flour, baking powder and salt. 

Add flour mixture to egg mixture, whisking until smooth. Pour into prepared pan.

Bake for about 45 to 1 hour+, until golden brown and springy to the touch, and a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool cake on a rack for about 5 minutes. 

Carefully invert cake onto a serving plate, and slowly peel off parchment paper. 

Serve warm or at room temperature.



Optional: Glaze
3/4 C Powdered sugar, add milk 2T at a time and whisk to desired thickness.

Pour over cake and let set.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Son of a #$^!&# that looks good! Wish I wasn't on a diet!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh Man. i love blueberries. cobblers are great. better than peach to me. never heard of an up side down cake. looks incredible, just let me put a giant scoop of Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla on top of it and i can die happy.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> Oh Man. i love blueberries. cobblers are great. better than peach to me. never heard of an up side down cake. looks incredible, just let me put a giant scoop of Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla on top of it and i can die happy.


Say what! Never heard of Upside Down cake, never heard of the world famous/popular Pineapple Upside Down cake? Damn.

You can make these with almost any fruit, and many types of cake.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang dang dang ! I have absolutely NO upside-down blueberry cake and I have an overwhelming want for it ! By the way my neighbor 's house is for sale. :whistling:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Take me Pomp fishing, I'll bring lunch.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you be my new dad???


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> Can you be my new dad???


Sorry, quota filled, new brat adoptions is over for the year.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You just let me know when you want to go ol'buddy ! Lol


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Making me hungry looking at it, but I'm kind of like John B and I know that as long as it sat on my counter that it would tempt me.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Damn that looks good. Kahr next to the measuring cups....nobody f's around in your kitchen huh?


----------

